# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti musliman >  A ekziston lidhje midis mesimeve Biblike dhe atyre qe dalin nga disa hadithe ?!!!

## Gostivari_usa

Sa me shum qe lexoj hadithet as me shum me krijohet pershtypja se nje numer i konsiderueshem e tyre nuk bezohen aspak ne Kuran, dhe duke pasur kete parasysh parashtrohet pyetje si eshte e mundur qe keto hadithe te bazohen ne jeten e a.s. Muhamedit kur jeta e tij ishte e bazuar ne mesimet qe dalin nga Kurani.

       Secili qe ka lexuar pak mbi krishterimin e di fort mire se kur behet fjale per krijimin e njerezve te pare dmth a.s. Ademit dhe a.s. Haves , bibla eshte shum e qarte duke theksuar se Zoti ne fillim krijoi Ademin dhe pastaj nga brinjet e Ademit krijoi Haven, ashtu  :buzeqeshje: . 

      Kjo nuk permendet ne Kuran, ne fakt sipas Kuranit Zoti krijon Ademin dhe Haven nga i njejti trual, ndersa ne hadithe lexojme:

*Abu Huraira narrated that the Prophet said: .Treat women well and with kindness, for woman was created from the rib, and the most crooked part of a rib is its upper part. And if you were to go straighten it, you would break it ; and if you were to leave it, it would remain crooked. So treat women well ... 1*

Parashtrohet pyetja kuptimin e cilit liber perkrah ky hadith ?!! Te Kuranit ose te Bibles?!!!


E njejta mund te thuhet edhe per gjatesine e a.s. Ademin, hadithi qe na jep ato te dhena 100% perputhet me Biblen sepse ne te njejten menyre a.s. Ademi pershkruhet ne Bibel e jo ne Kuran.

Perseri parashtrohet pyetja ky hadith kuptimin e cilit liber perkrah, Kuranit ose Bibles?!!!


Nuk e hap kete teme per te nis fesat ketu, por e hap kete teme qe te sqarojme gjerat qe ne shikim te parev duken dhe mund te jene te dyshimta.


Me Respekt 
GV_USA

----------


## Gostivari_usa

> Pyetje e mire. 
> Te shperdhite ne tru si qe do te kete ketu, do te trajtohet kjo pyetje saora. Kur te keni bere kete gje, trajtoni pastaj edhe keto pyetje te aferta me temen: 
> 
> 1. A ekziston lidhje me mesimet biblike dhe atyre qe dalin nga Kurani? 
> 2. Cila eshte "prerja" ne mes te Bibles dhe Kuranit? 
> 3. A eshte saktesia e Kuranit i varur nga saktesia e Bibles ne kete prerje?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ti je imbi okay. Pyetja nuk tu drejtua ty pik se pari. Sikur te te sihte drejtuar ty , do ta hapja temem tek nenforumi i njerezve pa llogjik. 

Sa i perket pyetjeve qe ke be , jane tamam ato pyetje qe vertetojne se ti nuk ke llogjik!!! Se sikur te kishe pasur llogjik , pyetje te tilla nuk do te parashtroje.

Se pari ekziston lidhje midis mesimeve Biblike dhe atyre Kuranore, sepse si Bibla ashtu edhe Kurani jane vepra te shpallura nga e njejta Perendi me te njejtin mesazh. 
Se dyti Kurani sa per info vecohet nga librat tjere sepse nuk eshte i manipuluar.
Dhe se treti nqs se Bibla eshte e manipuluar kjo nuk dmth se edhe Kurani eshte i manipuluar. 

Tani lidhur temes, kjo pjese nuk te drejtohet ty Chino, sepse nuk ke llogjike te mjaftueshme qe ta kuptojsh pjesen vijuese te postimit tim  :buzeqeshje: 
Me vjen habi se si mundet qe nje musliman ti injoroj keto fakte, per veten time une nuk shikoj asnje justifikim per kete qe ndodh.
Por si do qofte secili pergjigjet per veprat e tija.
Nejse si duket nuk keni guxim as edhe nje fjale ta thoni. 
Edhe njehere ju pyes pse duhet te besojme hadithe qe sqarojne Biblen dhe jo Kuranin?!!!
Cfar kane per te thene dijetaret tone lidhur me keto ceshtje,lidhur me keto hadithe.

Sinqerisht
GV_USA

----------


## uvejsa

Gostivari, All-llahu xh.sh. thote:

  "Ty ta zbritëm Kur'anin që t'u SHPJEGOSH  njerëzve atë që u është shpallur atyre, me shpresë se do ta studiojnë (Kur'anin)." [En-Nahl, 44]

Pra, All-llahu xh.sh. nuk i ka treguar detajet ne Kur'an, por ato i shpjegon Pejgamberi a.s. i inspiruar nga All-llahu xh.sh. :

"As nuk flet ai nga dëshira (e vetë atij). 4. Është vetëm Shpallje që i frymëzohet." [En-Nexhm]

Erdhi një burre tek Imran Ibn Hasim dhe e pyeti ate per diçka dhe pasi e mori pergjigjen tha: “Me jep argument nga Libri i All-llahut e jo nga diçka tjeter veç tij.” 

        Imrani ia ktheu: 

        "Ti qenke i mete. A tek Libri i All-llahut e ke gjetur namazin e drekes kater rekate? A nuk e ke pare se ne Librin e All-llahut nuk qartesohet se namazi i drekes eshte kater rekate?" Pastaj i permendi atij namazin, zekatin etj. Pastaj tha: "A i ke gjetur keto ne Librin e All-llahut te spieguara me hollesi? Libri i All-llahut i ka sjelle keto, ndersa suneti i Pejgamberit alejhi selam i ka sqaruar". 

Ndersa per rastin e vecante qe ke permendur per krijimin e Haves, ti e dine qe ne muslimanet besojme qe Tevrati dhe Inxhili jane nga Zoti, porse kane pesuar nderhyrje, andaj ne kete pike ndoshta nuk kane nderhyre dhe kjo eshte e sakt. Ne Kur'an nuk thote qe NUK eshte krijuar nga brinjet e Ademit, por vetem qe eshte krijuar nga Ademi, andaj pse te duket e cuditshme qe P.a.s. e ka sqaruar menyren se si eshte keijuar?!! Nuk ka ketu kundershtim, po te thoshte All-llahu qe eshte krijuar nga bdonje pjese tjeter e Ademit, atehere ok, kishim thene qe jo hadithi nuk eshte i sakt, por ketu nuk ka kurrfare kundershtimi, por vetem sqarim i Kur'anit per te cilin flitej ne ajetin qe ceka me larte.

Pejgamberi a.s. thote:

"Mua më është dhënë Libri (Kur’ani) dhe me të, një i ngjajshëm me të (suneti i tij). Të mos hedhë dyshime njeriu, duke qenë i ngopur mbi kolltukun e tij dhe të thotë: për ju është vetem Kur’ani, çfarë të  gjeni në të hallall, bëjeni hallall dhe çfarë të gjeni haram, bëjeni haram."

----------


## paridi26

> Gostivari, All-llahu xh.sh. thote:
> 
>   "Ty ta zbritëm Kur'anin që t'u SHPJEGOSH  njerëzve atë që u është shpallur atyre, me shpresë se do ta studiojnë (Kur'anin)." [En-Nahl, 44]
> 
> Pra, All-llahu xh.sh. nuk i ka treguar detajet ne Kur'an, por ato i shpjegon Pejgamberi a.s. i inspiruar nga All-llahu xh.sh. :
> 
> "As nuk flet ai nga dëshira (e vetë atij). 4. Është vetëm Shpallje që i frymëzohet." [En-Nexhm]
> 
> Erdhi një burre tek Imran Ibn Hasim dhe e pyeti ate per diçka dhe pasi e mori pergjigjen tha: Me jep argument nga Libri i All-llahut e jo nga diçka tjeter veç tij. 
> ...



Ty Allahu azze ue xhele te shperblefte per mundin ,porse eshte e kote lodhesh me ta ,sepse ata nuk kane probleme me hadithet e sakta apo te shpikura apo te dobeta ,ata kan probleme me hadithet qe i kundervihen epshit te tyre.ata thone "nese nje hadith perputhet me mendjet tona te shthurura dhe te prishura ,athere ai hadith eshte ne rregull ,nese nje hadith nuk perputhet me mendjet tona te shkatarruara ai hadith nuk eshte ne rregull.

----------


## Milkway

> Gostivari, All-llahu xh.sh. thote:
> 
>   "Ty ta zbritëm Kur'anin që t'u SHPJEGOSH  njerëzve atë që u është shpallur atyre, me shpresë se do ta studiojnë (Kur'anin)." [En-Nahl, 44]
> 
> Pra, All-llahu xh.sh. nuk i ka treguar detajet ne Kur'an, por ato i shpjegon Pejgamberi a.s. i inspiruar nga All-llahu xh.sh. :
> 
> "As nuk flet ai nga dëshira (e vetë atij). 4. Është vetëm Shpallje që i frymëzohet." [En-Nexhm]
> 
> Erdhi një burre tek Imran Ibn Hasim dhe e pyeti ate per diçka dhe pasi e mori pergjigjen tha: Me jep argument nga Libri i All-llahut e jo nga diçka tjeter veç tij. 
> ...


Me gjithe respektin per ty , por te sqarojme disa gjera . 

Kejt ne rregull se falja e namazit eshte sqaru nga Muhamedi a.s dhe eshte percjelle deri me tani sepse namazi eshte praktiku prej kur ka qen Muhamedi a.s gjalle , kurse shkrurja e haditheve fillon ne nje periudhe tjeter pra 250 vjet me vone nga vdekja e Muhamedit a.s . Pra kem me nje kohe 250 vjeqare , qe ka mundesi shum shum te medha qe keto hadithe te humbin origjinalitetin e tyre , pra nuk kem nje siguri sikur kem mbi Kur`anin per autecitetin e tyre , edhe pse ka nje koncensus mes dijetarve musliman se keto hadithe jane te forta , disa te dopta . 

Pra eshte fakt qe hadithet jane te sakta sepse sqarojne namazin. Te kutjojme edhe se hadithi ka te njejten histori sikur shkruarja e Bibles , pra nuk i  kem te siguruara sikur qe e kem Kur`anin . Pra ka nje mundesi te nderhyrjes te dores njerzore ne shkrimin e tyre (edhe pse nuk e pranoni por kjo eshte shum e vertet) . 

Pra ka njerz qe i kushtojne gjithe jeten studimit te hadithit por mos te harrojme se at kohe kane egzistu lloje te ndryshme te organizateve paganiste qe sikur kane deviju Biblen ka patur mundesi te medha te devijoj edhe hadithin sepse ky i fundit ska patur mbrojtje  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## paridi26

*hajde hajde .

po ça jan keto perralla mer?pu je qenkat krejte te lajthitur,si mer 250 vjet mbas pejgamberit alejhi selam ?ik er djalosh meso se çdo te thote la ilahe il Allah.ku i mesuat keto perralla ?ne librat e ainshtajnit ?
qe ta dish ti o xhamia dhe kushdo si puna jote ,nukka historian ne bote qe te mos e ket shembull ruajtjen e historis ne menyren qe ja kan bere sahbet e resulit alejhi selam .*

----------


## Milkway

> *hajde hajde .
> 
> po ça jan keto perralla mer?pu je qenkat krejte te lajthitur,si mer 250 vjet mbas pejgamberit alejhi selam ?ik er djalosh meso se çdo te thote la ilahe il Allah.ku i mesuat keto perralla ?ne librat e ainshtajnit ?
> qe ta dish ti o xhamia dhe kushdo si puna jote ,nukka historian ne bote qe te mos e ket shembull ruajtjen e historis ne menyren qe ja kan bere sahbet e resulit alejhi selam .*


Lexo paridi sepse nuk me vjen qudi se ju duken keshtu gjerat juve , sepse nuk lexoni tjera gjera por vetem libra te "dijetarve" . Eshte mire me u mar edhe me gjera tjera. E sa per Anshtajn , ske shkolle e as kurgjo me fol per te  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## uvejsa

E kemi lehte o Xhamia ta dime se cialt jane te devijuara, e cilat jo. Ne kemi Kur'anin qe e kemi burimin e pare dhe nese eshte ne kundershtim me te, atehere duhet studiuar me shume ate hadith per ta kuptuar realitetin e tij, por nese nuk eshte ne kundershtim me Kur'anin dhe nese ka senedin e pashkeputur dhe nga njerez te besueshem, atehere ai duhet te pranohet gjithesesi. 
Ke parasysh qe SAHABE ishin ata qe transmetuan hadithet, e All-llahu xh.sh. ata i lavderon ne Kur'an:

"Muhammedi është i dërguar i All-llahut, e ata që janë me të (sahabët) janë të ashpër kundër jobesimtarëve, janë të mëshirshëm ndërmjet vete, ti i sheh kah përulen (në rukuë), duke rënë me fytyrë në tokë (në sexhde), e kërkojnë prej All-llahut që të ketë mëshir dhe kënaqësinë e Tij ndaj tyre. Në fytyrat e tyre shihen shenjat e gjurmës së sexhdes. Përshkrimi i cilësive të tyre është në Tevrat dhe po ky përshkrim është edhe në Inxhil. Ata janë si një farë e mbjellë ku mbin filizi i vet, e ai trashet, përforcohet dhe qëndron në trungun e vet, ajo e mahnit mbjellësin. (All-llahu i shumoi). Për t'ua shtuar me ta mllefin jobesimtarëve. All-llahu atyre që besuan dhe bënë vepra të mira u premtoi falje të mëkateve dhe shpërblim të madh." fet'h 29

Kur All-llahu ka garantuar per imanin e tyre, a na takon ne qe t'i gjykojme transmetimet e tyre?? Nuk e di se si ju e praktikoni Islamin pa Sunnetin, por une nuk po mundem me paramendu nje gje te tille. Per mua eshte e pamundur te zbatohet Islami ne teresi, po nuk i patem sqarimet e te Derguarit a.s. qe na transmetuan me shume devocion dhe devotshmeri sahabet dhe gjeneratat pas tyre qe jane te shquara me dijetare te pashoq.
Ju kisha lutur te keni kujdes ti dhe Gostivari kur gjykoni mbi disa ceshtje, sepse nuk eshte e veshtire te japesh fetva ne nje forum, por mund te ju rrezikohet besimi pa e vene re fare. E sidomos te mohosh burimin e dyte te Sheriatit, per te cilin P.a.s. ka thene:
 "Po ua le dy gjera qe nese u permbaheni, kurre nuk do t'jeni te humbur; Kur'anin dhe Sunnetin tim."
Ju shume gjera po ju duken tradita, madje edhe shamia!!!!! Veni re kete ajet:

“Dhe kushdo që e kundërshton të Dërguarin pasi t’i jetë treguar Rruga e drejtë dhe ndjek rrugë tjetër nga ajo e besimtarëve, Ne do ta mbajmë atë në atë drejtim që ai vetë e ka zgjedhur, dhe do ta djegim atë në zjarr - Sa përfundim i keq!” (Suretu “en-Nisa”, 115)

Udhezimi i All-llahut qofte mbi ne!

----------


## Gostivari_usa

> E kemi lehte o Xhamia ta dime se cialt jane te devijuara, e cilat jo. Ne kemi Kur'anin qe e kemi burimin e pare dhe nese eshte ne kundershtim me te, atehere duhet studiuar me shume ate hadith per ta kuptuar realitetin e tij, por nese nuk eshte ne kundershtim me Kur'anin dhe nese ka senedin e pashkeputur dhe nga njerez te besueshem, atehere ai duhet te pranohet gjithesesi. 
> Ke parasysh qe SAHABE ishin ata qe transmetuan hadithet, e All-llahu xh.sh. ata i lavderon ne Kur'an:
> 
> "Muhammedi është i dërguar i All-llahut, e ata që janë me të (sahabët) janë të ashpër kundër jobesimtarëve, janë të mëshirshëm ndërmjet vete, ti i sheh kah përulen (në rukuë), duke rënë me fytyrë në tokë (në sexhde), e kërkojnë prej All-llahut që të ketë mëshir dhe kënaqësinë e Tij ndaj tyre. Në fytyrat e tyre shihen shenjat e gjurmës së sexhdes. Përshkrimi i cilësive të tyre është në Tevrat dhe po ky përshkrim është edhe në Inxhil. Ata janë si një farë e mbjellë ku mbin filizi i vet, e ai trashet, përforcohet dhe qëndron në trungun e vet, ajo e mahnit mbjellësin. (All-llahu i shumoi). Për t'ua shtuar me ta mllefin jobesimtarëve. All-llahu atyre që besuan dhe bënë vepra të mira u premtoi falje të mëkateve dhe shpërblim të madh." fet'h 29
> 
> Kur All-llahu ka garantuar per imanin e tyre, a na takon ne qe t'i gjykojme transmetimet e tyre?? Nuk e di se si ju e praktikoni Islamin pa Sunnetin, por une nuk po mundem me paramendu nje gje te tille. Per mua eshte e pamundur te zbatohet Islami ne teresi, po nuk i patem sqarimet e te Derguarit a.s. qe na transmetuan me shume devocion dhe devotshmeri sahabet dhe gjeneratat pas tyre qe jane te shquara me dijetare te pashoq.
> Ju kisha lutur te keni kujdes ti dhe Gostivari kur gjykoni mbi disa ceshtje, sepse nuk eshte e veshtire te japesh fetva ne nje forum, por mund te ju rrezikohet besimi pa e vene re fare. E sidomos te mohosh burimin e dyte te Sheriatit, per te cilin P.a.s. ka thene:
>  "Po ua le dy gjera qe nese u permbaheni, kurre nuk do t'jeni te humbur; Kur'anin dhe Sunnetin tim."
> Ju shume gjera po ju duken tradita, madje edhe shamia!!!!! Veni re kete ajet:
> ...


Nuk e kisha ndermend te perzihem me shum edhe pse une e hapa kete teme, por kur lexoj gjera te cilat nuk sqarohen deri ne fund, nuk kam se cfar te bej vecse per plotesoj ate qe nuk eshte sqaruar deri ne fund.
Shiko Uvejsa ti i permbahesh nje hadithi sipas te cilit profeti ka thene se per ne ka lene Kuranin dhe sunetin e tij, por harove te cekish se i njejti hadith, jo ndonje hadith tjeter, por i njejti hadith eshte transmetuar edhe ne dy menyra tjera!!!!!!
Ky hadith qe permend ti , behet fjale per amanetin e fundit te profetit , qe u la besimtareve para se te vdesi. 
Cuditerisht edhe pse profeti la nje amanet, ekzistojne tre variante te ketij amaneti qe ben njeriun te mendoj se cili variant eshte i vertete e cili jo!!!!
Varianti i dyte i ketij hadithi eshte varianti i perkrahur nga muslimanet Shia, sipas te cileve a.s. Muhamedi gjate fjalimit te tij te fundin u thot besimtareve qe ai ka lene per ne dy gjera, Kuranin dhe familjen e tij!!! 
Varianti i trete i ketij hadithi eshte se profeti ka thene se per ne ka lene VETEM KURANIN. 

Tani sa i perket sahabeve, nuk mund te thuhet se secili qe ka qene nen prezencen e profetit ka qene sahabe i vertete okay, sepse sic na meson Kurani qe eshte fjale e Allahut, se midis te ashtuquajturve sahave ka pasush shum besimtare te tille qe sa per sy e faqe kane quajtur veten e tyre musliman qe te tregohen te tille para muslimaneve , ndersa pash shpine kane qene armiqet me te medhej te islamit. 
Nga ana tjeter ti thua qe nqs se nje hadith eshte ne kundershtim me Kuranin duhet te studjohet me shum!!! Per cfar arsyeje ?!!! Hadithi eshte ne Kurndershtim me Kuranin , nuk ka cfar te lexohet, nuk ka cfar te studjohet, per mendimin tim, as qe dua te di zinxhirin e tij, kur eshte ne kundershtim me zinxhirin kryesor (Kuranin)!!!
Pastaj nese ke verejtur ne postimet e mija, une kurre nuk i kam sjellur ketu hadithet qe nuk jane ne kundershtim me Kuranin, hadithet e tilla i besoj edhe vet, cdo here u kam sjellur hadithe qe jane ne kundershtim me Kuranin dhe juve perseri permes menyrave te juaja i justifikoni ato hadithe.
Ti justifikon hadithin sa i perket krijimit te a.s. Haves duke u bazuar ne Bibel me fjalet se Bibla paska qene liber i Zotit dhe se cdo gje nuk eshte shtremberuar ne ate liber!!!
Po nga e di ti se cfar eshte shtremberuar dhe cfar nuk eshte shtremberuar ne Bibel?!!! 
Puna e Bibles eshte si puna e nje gote me uje. Nqs se shtremberimet konsiderohen si helm qe i eshte shtuar atij uji, ae kishe pi ate uje ose jo ?!! 
Nxir pak uje nga gota , duke menduar se ate ujin qe nxjer aty eshte helmi dhe se uji i mbetur eshte i shendetcem per te pi dhe pije ate uje!!! Ae kishe be kete pune ose jo ?!!!
Nga e di ti psh se tamam ajo pjese ku flitet per krijimin e femres ne Bibel nuk eshte shtremberuar nga njerezit ?!! Nga e di ti  qe je aq shum i sigurte se tamam ajo pjese eshte tamam ?!!! 
Allahu ne Kuran shprehet se Atij kurre nuk i mbarojne fjalet , po ashtu na thot se sikur te gjitha oqeanet te ishin boje, para do te harxhoheshin Oqeanet se sa fjalet e Allahut, ne kuptimin se Allahu nuk ka lene asgjepa cekur ne Kuran, sidomos psh krijimin e femres.
Andaj Uvejsa , duhet te kuptojsh se une nuk ju sjalle hadithe qe perputhem me mesimet e Kuranit, por vetem hadithe qe bien ndesh me mesimet e Kuranit.
Psh. ti e di fort mire qe femra para se te shpalleshte feja islame ne shoqerine arabe trajtoheshte si KAFSHE !!!! Ashtu , nese genjej deri ketu , ma thuaj , te lutem.
Shoqeria e atehershme arabe ishte mesuar ti trajtoj femrat ne kete menyre te eger, dhe cfar ndodh, ah!!! Vjen nje njeri qe krejt kesaj tradite i jep FUND !!!!
Ae di ti se sa njerez ka deshperuar ne ate kohe a.s. Muhamedi duke i thene fund kesaj tradite ose jo ?!!! As ti as une nuk jemi te rende as te vetedishem se sa njerez jane deshperuar nga nje situate e tille. 
Dhe njerezit e tille pas vdekjes se a.s.Muhamedit kane be perseri cmos qe poziten e gruas ta sjellin ne nivelin e xhailise. Nuk kane pasur guxim ta bejne kete gjate kohes kur ka qene profeti i gjalle, sepse Ai kurre nuk do te kishte lejuar, por pasi vdiq , nje pune e tille ishte shum lehte, mjafton te thuaje nje fjale dhe ate fjale tia atriboje profetit, njerezit e mernin si te vertete, profeti e ka thene !!!
Shembull Kuranin na meson se mashkulli dhe femra jane te barabarte, ndersa gjate namazit , burri mund te ndaloj imanin duke thene Subhane Allah, ndersa gruaja te njejten pune mund ta bej vetem duke duartrokitur !!!! 
Barazi eshte kjo ose jo ?!!! Barazi eshte nese ti ke nje gogel, une kam nje gogel, nese ti ke nje biciklet , une kam nje biciklet, nese ti mund te thuash Subhane Allah, une mund te them Subhane Allah etj etj kjo eshte barazi.
Po nuk mund te quhet barazi, psh rasti kur ti mund te thuash Subhane Allah dhe une jo ( ne kete rast grate jo ). Si e justifikon ti kete hadith ?!!
Dhe nuk eshte i vetmi, ne nje teme tjeter ua solla nje hadith tjeter sahih, sipas te cilit UMARI pergjoka grate e profetit kur keto kane dalur naten qe ti bejne nevojat e natyres ?!!!!!!!!
Si eshte ky hadith sahih ?!!!
Mos valle sepse Buhari ka thene se eshte sahih , ashtu ?!!! U beme si te krishteret , Bibla eshte tamam sepse Bibla na thot qe eshte tamam!!!!!
Une cmoj punen e ketyre dijetareve, por nuk cmoj faktin se juve mundoheni ti paraqisni keto dijetar si te PAGABUESHEM!!!!!

VETEM ALLAHU ESHTE I PAGABUESHEM!!! 
Dhe duke pasur kete parasysh, vijme ne perfundim se VETEM KURANI QE ESHTE VEPER DRERJT PER SE DREJTI E ALLAHUT, ESHTE VEPER PA GABIME!!!


Me Respekt 

GV_USA

----------


## paridi26

> Lexo paridi sepse nuk me vjen qudi se ju duken keshtu gjerat juve , sepse nuk lexoni tjera gjera por vetem libra te "dijetarve" . Eshte mire me u mar edhe me gjera tjera. E sa per Anshtajn , ske shkolle e as kurgjo me fol per te


*ku e din ti qe skam shkolle un?

kujdes djalosh se ajo ke mesuar deri tani mund te duket qesharake ,ne shkollen qe po ben kuptohet.
çfare te lexoj ,librat e anshtajnit?
ti dhe ai tjeri, as qe ja keni idene shkences se hadithit ,as qe ja keni iden nje shkence qe e kan zili edhe profesorat e mbare botes,po siç thash nuk eshte problemi juaj me hadithet e dobta apo te sakta ,problemi eshte se ju kundershtoni çdo hadith qe eshte kundra nefsit tuaj.kinse kjo fe mbahet nga llogjika jote dhe atij tjetrit,çfare perputhet me me llogjiken tuaj ne rregull,çfare nuk perputhet nuk eshte e sakte,hjde hajde ,vazhdo djalosh te lexosh librat e anshtajnit dhe te enderrosh shqiperine e madhe,se un nderkohe po lexoj Kuran hadithe tefsiret e kuranit tefsiret e hadithit li9brat e fikhut te akides e kshu mer rradhe ,dhe nderkoh qe ti enderron shqiperin e madhe un po enderroj te shpetoj nga flaket e xhehenemit.*

----------


## uvejsa

Gostiavri, me sa kam une njhouri, ky hadith ka vetem kete shprehje, por komentim i tij behet ne forma te ndryshme. Shijat thone se ka folur per Elu-l-Bejtin, kurse ne themi qe ka folur per Sunnetin, ashtu sic eshte shpreh, e ne e dime se cili eshte kuptimi i Sunnetit (Cdo fjale, veper, miratim).
Ate qe thash per studimin e metutjeshem te nje hadithi nese ai eshte ne kundershtim me Kur'anin, e thash per arsye se ne shikim te pare mund te duket i tille, por nese studiohen rrethanat dhe shkaqet e thenies-vepres se Pejgamberit a.s., atehere e kuptojme se eshte apo nuk eshte i sakt.
Une nuk e di te ekzistoje ndonje Hadith i tille dhe te quhet i sakt, as ne ceshtje te besimit, e as ne ceshtje te dispozitave. Ndersa per Hadithin ne fjale, une me njohurite e mija modeste, nuk po shoh qe ka kundershtim me Kur'anin. Sepse Kur'ani po thote qe Hava ka dalur nga Ademi, por nuk po e tregon menyren se si, ndersa hadithi eshte sqaruesi ne kete rast. 
P.sh. une te them qe nje x femer e ka lindur nje femije dhe dikush tjeter te thote qe ajo ka lindur femijen me operacion. A ka kundershtim ketu? Sipas meje jo, porse ai i dyti po e sqaron me ne detaje ndodhine, kurse i pari vetem po e ben te ditur ngjarjen.
Se ku e di une se cilat citate biblkike mund te mos jene ndryshuar, eshte p.sh. aty ku ka harmoni te plote me Kur'anin. Me ke keqkuptuar ketu, sepse as qe i referohem Bibles ndonjehere per mdonje sqarim, por meqe ti e hape kete teme, te tregova qe mund te kete mbetur dic e vertete ne Bibel, e jo qe duhet te marrim dic ne te si te pandryshueshme.
Mos mendo se i eshte lene hapsire ne transmetime, atyre qe thua qe kane pasur qellim kthimin e femrave, sikurse ne kohen e injorances, nese vec kane transmetuar, atehere ato mund te jene apokrife dhe ti e din qe ne ka hadithe te dobta, te pabaza, te shpikura dhe vetem nje pjese jane te sakta. Po te mirreshin transmetimet e gjithesecilit, atehere nuk do t'ishte ky klasifikim, por te gjithe do te quheshin sahih.
Nuk eshte pabarazi qe femra nuk lejohet t'a ndaloj imamin nese ai gabon, e para se ka kush e permireson qe eshte me afer imamit (e qe normalisht jane meshkuj) dhe e dyta sipas kesaj llogjike, i bie qe qenka pabarazi qe femra nuk mund te behet imame!! Edhepse jam femer, ne asnje menyre nuk e shoh barazine ashtu sic sot konceptohet. Nuk eshte barazi qe cdo gje qe ben mashkulli te bej femra, apo ckado qe ben femra te bej mashkulli, sepse ata jane te krijuar si dy gjini dhe disa gjera thjeshte i perkasin meshkujve, e disa vetem femrave. Dicka e karakterizon mashkullin, e dicka tjeter e karakterizon femren, kjo eshte bukuria e krijimit te All-llahut xh.sh. Une gjithesesi qe konsideroj qe e vetmja fe qe u dha te drejta te barabarta eshte Islami, por ja qe une nuk e shoh barazine ne ate menyre qe te imitohojne njeri-tjetrin.
P.sh. burri eshte me i fuqishem fizikish, gje qe femra e ka ne nivel me te ulet, kurse femra ka ndjeshmeri dhe butesi me te madhe, gje qe meshkujt e kane ne nivel me te ulet. Pra i kane te dy keto cilesi, por ja qe njeri e ka njeren (prej ketyre cilesive) ne nivel me te larte, kurse tjetri e ka cilesine tjeter (po te jete nje femer shume muskuloze nuk duket bukur per natyrshmerine e saj, por edhe nje burre shume i ndjeshem dhe shume i brisht, nuk i shkon per karakteri) . Kjo i bene te barabarte dhe i bene te kene nevoje per njeri-tjetrin, se po te ishte cdo cilesi e tyre e nivelit te njete, atehere s'do e pranonin kurre keshillen e tjetrit dhe do ishin qe te dy shume kokeforte dhe kokelarte, por ja qe Zoti deshti qe ta beje nje harmonizim mes te dy gjinive. Andaj nese Zoti u ka dhene te drejte vetem meshkujve te nderhyjne tek imami, mua si femer nuk me ka bere apsolutisht aspak padrejtesi, sepse eshte kjo pune e caktuar nga Zoti per meshkujt. Thjeshte eshte nje pune qe mua nuk me takon dhe e di se ne proporcion me kete ndalim, mua me takon nje pune tjeter qe mashkulli nuk ia ka haberin. Femra ne Islam ka te drejte shkollimi, punesimi, te kunershtimit edhe te udheheqesit (ke parasysh ate gruan qe nderhyri te Omeri r.a.)te drejten e trashegemise, te pronesise etj. 

Nuk eshte e vertete qe paraqes ndonje dijetar te pagabueshem, sepse ne e dime qe nuk ka njerez te tille, por ndjehem shume e varfer ne raport me punen e dijetareve dhe nuk kam shpirt t'i kundershtoje, perderisa nuk kam hulumtuar dhe studijuar edhe une aq sa ata. Kur ta kem bere kete, patjeter qe nese gjej diq qe nuk eshte ne rregull, do reagoj. InshaAllah do e arrije ndonjehere ate nivel.

----------


## shkodranja.1

> Sa me shum qe lexoj hadithet as me shum me krijohet pershtypja se nje numer i konsiderueshem e tyre nuk bezohen aspak ne Kuran, dhe duke pasur kete parasysh parashtrohet pyetje si eshte e mundur qe keto hadithe te bazohen ne jeten e a.s. Muhamedit kur jeta e tij ishte e bazuar ne mesimet qe dalin nga Kurani.
> 
>        Secili qe ka lexuar pak mbi krishterimin e di fort mire se kur behet fjale per krijimin e njerezve te pare dmth a.s. Ademit dhe a.s. Haves , bibla eshte shum e qarte duke theksuar se Zoti ne fillim krijoi Ademin dhe pastaj nga brinjet e Ademit krijoi Haven, ashtu . 
> 
>       Kjo nuk permendet ne Kuran, ne fakt sipas Kuranit Zoti krijon Ademin dhe Haven nga i njejti trual, ndersa ne hadithe lexojme:
> 
> *Abu Huraira narrated that the Prophet said: .Treat women well and with kindness, for woman was created from the rib, and the most crooked part of a rib is its upper part. And if you were to go straighten it, you would break it ; and if you were to leave it, it would remain crooked. So treat women well ... 1*
> 
> Parashtrohet pyetja kuptimin e cilit liber perkrah ky hadith ?!! Te Kuranit ose te Bibles?!!!
> ...


me te vertet o gostivar qe shejtani po te perdor si korierin e tij ne kete forum,me ty sja vlen te humbesh kohen as me lexu shkrimet tuaja e lere pastaj me repliku me ty,ti o cun i kap ceshtjet e fese nga zh-ja po nuk kapen keshtu ti shko o djal i mire dhe binde veten te falesh namazin rregullisht pasi e fal vetem kur ke mundesi pastaj fillo me keto ceshtet e tjera qe per mu skan pik interesi me i lexu se jan vetem idiotsira dhe me e bukura eshte se ti kur i shkruan keto materiale te duket sikur do na zesh ngusht e sdo dim te te pergjigjemi porse thjesh nuk ja vlen me u mar me to.
edhe nje here o vlla shko e fal namazin rregullish e frikesoju Allahut se nuk ka justifikim per lenjen e namazit.

thote Allahu ne kuran

*Njerezit ne xhehenem do te pyten?cka ju solli juve ne xhehennem?Ata do te thone ne sishim prej atyre qe faleshim,nuk i ushqenim te varferit,flisnim te paverteta me ata qe flasin fjale te kota dhe e pergenjeshtruam Diten e Kompensimit,derisa na erdhi ajo qe eshte e sigurte(vdekja)...*

gjithashtu ka thene Allahu ne kuran

*Pas tyre erdhi nje gjenerate e cila e la namazin(d.m.th e humben namazin e tyre ose duke mos e falur fare ose duke mos e falur sic duhet ose dyke mos e fal ne kohen e vet etj)dhe pasuan epshet.Pra ata do te hidhen ne xhehennem.Pervec atyre te cilet pendohen dhe besojne ne njesine Allahu dhe te Derguarin e Tij dhe bejne vepra te mira.*

----------


## crici_01

*A ekziston lidhje midis mesimeve Biblike dhe atyre qe dalin nga disa hadithe ?!!!*

Ju them me pare se jam nje besimtar katolik, e qe nuk me pelqen te hyj ne problemet e feve te tjera. 
Pastaj ne kete rast e di mire se mendimet e besimtareve mysylmane jane shume te vendosur, dhe nuk pranojne edhe rezultatet me te sigurt e kritikes letrare dhe historike mbi zanafillen e Kuranit dhe haditheve. Per besimtaret myslymane Zbulesa eshte nje zbritje drejtperdrejte nga Hyji deri ne profetit, pa ndermjetsine njerezore, edhe gjuhesore.
Por eshte nje fakt qe Kurani vjen pas Bibles, e qe kjo ka ndikuar shume ne Kuranin e shpesh here ai qe e ka pedorur Biblen, profeti ose...nuk e kishte kuptuar mire.
Nese mesohet dicka per zanafillen e Kuranit, nga ana shkencore, e shkences qe quhet kritika
letrare, duket qe Kurani ka qene shkruar ne nje gjuhe siriake e shekullit te katert, nga njerez te perndjekur ne kete vend si heretike, e qe iken ne Arabine me librat e veta...qe e kishin perdorur Biblen pjeserisht dhe jo ne teresine e saj...
Pastaj sot jane shume ata qe mendojne (edhe intellektuale te moderuar myslymane). sipas
kritikes historike me moderne, se teksti Kuranor i fundit ka qene shkruar shume vjet pas Muhamedit...Kjo kuptohet nga detajet e njarjeve dhe te mendimeve te mundshme vetem afershisht 150 vjet pas Muhamedhit. Per hadithet eshte edhe me te vertete.
Ju kerkoj falje per ate qe kam shkruar...Ju inkurajoj qe te mesoni keto gjera, qe te mos kini frike...Ndoshta pas nje krize te perkoheshme, besimi juaj do te jete edhe me i bukur per ju.
Me nderim.

crici_01

----------


## crici_01

Gostivari ka shkruar:

"Se pari ekziston lidhje midis mesimeve Biblike dhe atyre Kuranore, sepse si Bibla ashtu edhe Kurani jane vepra te shpallura nga e njejta Perendi *me te njejtin mesazh.*

Kjo nuk eshte absolutisht e vertete.Mesazhi kryesor e Bibles eshte qe ZOTI U BE NJERI dhe Kurani e kundershton kete nga fillimi e deri ne faqen e fundit...
Bibla e shpall  urdherin e dashurise, edhe ndaj armiqve...Kurani jo...E perseris edhe nje here, nuk me pelqen te hyj ne probleme te feve te tjera, por me vjen keq kur dkush e manipulon librim tim fetar, burimin e fese time. Kjo nuk eshte toleranca fetare.

Me nderim dhe simpati.
crici_01

----------


## Matrix

> A ekziston lidhje midis mesimeve Biblike dhe atyre qe dalin nga disa hadithe ?!!!


Gostivar, pyetje retorike ben?

Nuk e prisja kete nga ty  :buzeqeshje: 
Kete e dine dhe kalamajte qe ekziston lidhje mes tyre sepse pjesa me e madhe nga hadithet u kopjuan nga mesimet e krishtera, 
dhe u pershtaten sipas botekuptimit arab te kohes...
por nuk dua ti hyj kesaj bisede ketu qe mos akuzohem si anti-islamist  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## shkodranja.1

sinqerisht habitem  me keto shkrime qe sjellni ketu porse nga njera ana duke pare llogjiken tuaj qe 1=3 nuk duhet te me bej shum pershtypje

----------


## crici_01

Shkodranja,
pse ti mendon se nje besimtar nuk duhet ta perdore arsyen?
Nese nje person te thote se ne Kuranin eshte shkruar keshtu dhe ne Hadithe dicka tjeter, *eshte shkruar*, atehere mund ta kontrollosh...Atehere, kontrollo e pastaj merre vendimet e tua ne bashkim njekohesisht me besimin tend dhe me arsyen. Sepse duhet ta dish, ne zbulesat e Tij Zoti u flet njerezve, dhe njerezit jane ajo pjese e materies te vetdijshme per vetveten. Dhe ajo aftesi njerezore qe na ben njerez quhet arsye.

Me simpati

crici_01

----------


## shkodranja.1

> "
> 
> 
> Bibla e shpall  urdherin e dashurise, edhe ndaj armiqve...Kurani jo...
> 
> Me nderim dhe simpati.
> crici_01


ju shyqyr qe keni mesuar qe libri juaj eshte bibla se qa shkruhet aty mbrenda as qe ja keni idene
ke shkruar qe bibla shpall urdherin e dashuris edhe ndaj armiqeve ndersa ne te vertet ne bibel Jezusi  thote *Mi sillni armiqte i mi ketu dhe i mbytni ato ketu perpara meje**Luke 19*

----------


## pejani34

Nese dikush thot se ALLAHU per ne ka lan vetem KURANIN leta din se sosht nga muslimanet e sinqert, ose hyn per ni sher ketu ne diskutim.

----------


## uvejsa

O Crici i papare je, shihe sa bukur e ka treguar historine e Kur'anit. I nderuar, problemet e juaja mos u mundo t'i fusesh tek muslimanet, sepse ne e kemi Kur'anin ne Gjuhen ARABE, ashtu sic ka zbritur, por ju keni mangesi qe nuk e keni Biblen origjinale hebraishte. Ndersa heretizmin e Palit qe veproi ne raport me Biblen, ia mvesh "heretizmit" te disa njerezve prej nga doli Kur'ani!!!! Kush po te meson kete histori o cuni?? Kujdes se ata qenkan duke ta mbushur koken dredhira per te ta mbyllur ty gojen, e te mos i pyesesh se pse nuk ekziston Bibla ne origjinal. 

Ti Matrix ben mire te mos flasesh per gjera qe nuk ke njohuri, sepse Kur'ani dhe Hadithi ne ngjashmeri me Biblen jane si DITA me naten e erret. Sepse Kur'ani eshte Fjale e Zotit xh.sh. dhe Hadithi fjale e te Derguatit te Tij a.s., kurse Bibla eshte fjale e njerezve te thjeshte qe ja kane dashur te keqen krishterizmit dhe kane dashur ta kthejne ne paganizem, te cilen gje edhe e kane arritur.

----------

